# My new daily hack....



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Since my TT died on me I've been driving around in my trusty 1999 Volkswagen Bora TDI......owned it for over 7 years now and its been the most reliable car I've ever owned - the only money its ever needed to have spent on it are normal service items (I have spent on other mods though) - I bought it on 113k and its now just hit 233,000 miles. It got garaged for 8 months whilst I used the TT as a daily.

With the rebuild of the TT looking like its going to be running between 400-500bhp - its not really going to be overly practical as a daily.

Anyway I've always wanted a BMW 330d, and kept on doing the odd cheeky search on eBay but there was never anything decent on there at the right price......until Wednesday anyway....

Few eBay emails later and the deal had been done....so off I went to Nottingham yesterday to pick it up.

BMW 330d MSport 2004
Orient Blue
101,000 miles
2 owners
BMW Service History upto 81k
MOTd till May 2013
Fully HPI Clear

Anyway......I absolutely love it - drive back was immense. Such an effortless car to drive - standard they come with 208bhp/410nm - 0-60 in 7.2 seconds. They just pull & pull especially in the higher gears. Took the back roads through Buxton on the way home to see what it was like handling wise and I must say I was quite impressed. Never seemed to be too twitchy either but you were definitely aware the rear was 'active' if you like although it did step out a couple of times but seemed to be very controllable to get back. Managed 31.1mpg on the way home which I thought was pretty reasonable considering the abuse it got.

Anyway some pics for people....


















































































































Plans are......in no particular order..

Remap
3" Exhaust
Intercooler
Coilovers
CSL or BBS rims (replacing the mismatched low quality rear tyres)
Leather interior
Couple of bits of bodywork
Replace worn gear knob
Few drift days
Enjoy it!!

That should see near on 300bhp with a ridiculous amount of torques.

Happy days!!


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd make sure you take out the swirl flaps from the intake manifold and blank them off. it's pretty common for them to come loose and get sucked into the engine.

Google will give you more info on it, it might just be the newer shape that have them in so you might not need to worry

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TT-TOM said:


> I'd make sure you take out the swirl flaps from the intake manifold and blank them off. it's pretty common for them to come loose and get sucked into the engine.
> 
> Google will give you more info on it, it might just be the newer shape that have them in so you might not need to worry
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


I know about those mate....ordering the blanks today


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice little daily you got there!


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got a 330cd which is remapped, get it done! Makes the car so much quicker! (a lot quicker than my stage 1 tt 225  )


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

4 months on.....and this is how my daily hack currently looks...


























































Mods and other work done....

Coilovers
Refurbed staggered Beyern Mesh 9.5J & 8.5J 18" Alloys (Audi grey centres with polished dishes) shod with Michelin Pilot Sport 3 225/40/18 & Bridgestone 040 255/35/18 tyres
Swirl Flaps removed
DPF replaced with new stainless downpipe.
New bonnet, headlight, kidney grills - full front end respray (long story - not my fault!)
New personal registration plate.

Heated, electrically adjustable black leather M3 front seats have been purchased- just need to find some leather rears and then fit & wire them in.

Remap should be happening in the next week or so.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Your gonna love it in the snow!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

vwcheung said:


> Your gonna love it in the snow!


He will if he fits some quality winter tyres, my M3 stunned most people in the snow in this country, its all about the right kit for the job

Simples 

(the old chestnut about BMs in the snow is complete tosh (unless you leave the summers on)...do you really think most people living in a snow region parks up their RWDs for the winter?)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Does look good mate. Like the rims, a lot.
Too nice for trackday drifting


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

vwcheung said:


> Your gonna love it in the snow!


Thats what the TT is for


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Officially love this car now. As fettled by Lee to be rather rapid......................


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Rapid is indeed the word......278bhp/450ftlb will do nicely thank you please!!


----------

